# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  AIT service needed in south Florida

## Ian_Elbrand

Can anyone reccomend a service companyfor AIT Indo patternless edgers in the south Florida Area.

Thanks
Ian

----------


## Optitech USA

We service all makes and models of AIT Patternless Edgers

----------


## Ian_Elbrand

Jason, 

Where are you located, and how much is a service call?

----------


## Optitech USA

We are located in Tampa Florida. Give our Tech support line a call and one of my Techs will be able to help you troubleshoot the machine before you spend the money on one of my techs to come out.

----------


## tvdoodles

Theses guys are great!

----------

